# Announcement concerning thread titles



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)

The politics and world news section was made for fair discussion.

While one individual user creates a thread - many users ultimately contribute to the discussion therein. In light of this, 
please try to keep titles neutral and fact based. It's okay to state your opinions how you see fit in the body proper of your 
opening post, but the titles should not be editorialized or overly sensational.

In the future please:
*1. try to keep thread titles neutral and fact based
2. make it clear who or what is making a claim using words like "CNN claims" or "NY times reports"
*
Staff will not hesitate to remove threads or edit titles that do not meet these guidelines 

If you have any questions please feel free to send me a PM


----------

